# Finally a wonderful fall day so I had to take some pictures



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

It was such a nice day on Monday that my husband, daughter, Arreau's I'll follow the sun (Betty Jo our spoo) and I had to head down to the docks for a long walk. It was wonderful. Its so great to finally get some nice weather. 

Betty Jo has a real thing for leaves. She loves to chase them. So a great time was had by all.


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

She is so beautifull against the fall backdrop!
Great pictures! I love interaction pictures the best.. you can really tell your husband and daughter love her dearly.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't resist adding some other crazy pictures of Arreau's I'll follow the sun (Betty Jo), Arreau's Golden Slumber (Jenny) and Sport. My daughter is getting to the age of loving to dress them up. Bless their hearts they are so very patient with her. 

Jenny is my couch potato and loves so snuggle on the back of the couch with her humans. Crazy dog. 

You can tell I certainly have comfort loving poodles.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh the leaves are so amazing! I miss living some where that has a fall season. South Texas doesn't have fall like that. Very nice pictures!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Haha I love the couch lounging ones. Poodle life is great!


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

Hehe.. now these are adorable!

I think my favorit is the last four!


"See the kitty? Let me put it on your head? Awww come on...just once... hmm..who's behind this chair? Look! Finally, someone to let me put the kitty on."


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Sure looks like you all had a great day! I love the pic of her laying on the couch with your husband, she looks so happy and relaxed. The perfect spoo position! LOL


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Great Fall pics!! Don't you just love the red spoos against the autumn colours? Everyone always comments about that when I take Rogan out!! He matches the scenery! He loves playing in the mountains of leaves too!! Maybe I'll try and get some pics today! 
How old are your girls again Trillium?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments. We do love our dogs and spend a lot of time hanging out with them. The kids all want to sleep with them at night. 

Betty Jo and Jenny are 14 months now. They are growing up so fast.

Yes the fall colours really seem to match the girls. Its amazing. 

Heather I'm looking forward to seeing more pics of Rogan.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Teresa said:


> Hehe.. now these are adorable!
> 
> I think my favorit is the last four!
> 
> ...


I laughed when I read your comment because its so true. Its lucky that Sport will let the kids do anything to him. He is my 8 year old gentleman. The girls are really good with the kids too. 

The other funny thing about the pic is that Sport (our apricot) is the only one that hates cats. It figures.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments. We do love our dogs and spend a lot of time hanging out with them. The kids all want to sleep with them at night.
> 
> Betty Jo and Jenny are 14 months now. They are growing up so fast.
> 
> ...


They grow up WAY too fast!! I just weighed Ro yesterday and he's 27lbs already!! 
Your girls have great red colour!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Ooooooh!!!! So nice to see one of Lucy's beautiful big sisters!!  We're enjoying some unseasonably nice weather here too... makes me worried for what's around the corner... brrrrrrrr! Keep the pictures coming! I like to see what I have to look forward to in about a year!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These are fabulous pictures Trillium!! Your pack, human and canine are all so great together!!

Plumcrazy, Lucy is going to darken a lot over the next several months, and will end up closer to Betty and Jenny in colour than what she is now. I know you have already said you don't care if she ends up green, but I cannot wait to see just how dark she gets. She won't be as deep as Betty, but will be much darkerthan she is now. Hey...dcid you get her feet done?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

We're almost 1/2 done with Lucy's feet!!  Her front two feet are lookin' pretty good (a few sticky outies) but haven't done her back ones yet, just waiting for Days of our Lives to be over... teehee!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Betty Jo is gorgeous! The lines of her figure are so smooth and elegant... just beautiful.  All of the dogs have such pretty faces, too (your daughter is adorable also btw!! <3 ). I love the fall colors and how absolutely cute the poodles are with your family! I laughed at the way they lounged on the couch together.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Plumcrazy, Oh my, another ""Days Of Our Lives" fan. I have been watching it forever, love it.


----------

